# Countertop glass display cabinet?



## Ben83 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Me again! I am really struggling to find a countertop glass display box like these two:



















I can only find the Lincat cabinet but I don't think it looks that's great. Starting to think the above must have been custom made.

Anyone have any ideas where I might find something like these 2?

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

yep, looks custom built to me!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Most of these are custom builds. Seems like you should be able to get one off the shelf relatively easily but that's not the case - I'm looking for one at the moment too and all available off the shelf items are too small!


----------



## sambinstead (Jan 20, 2013)

You CAN get these things 'off the shelf' but it is off the shelves of places that custom cut glass. They will have panels ready to go that you can create a box from but they will also cut them for you to the right size. We had one made for our shop and simply routed out the counter, sat it in and then popped some clear silicone sealant on the edges.

Just found several options for my locality by googling "sheffield glass cutters".

Sam


----------

